# Family owned Whitewater company survives merger carnage;)



## UltimateRafting (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi folks, just wanted to stop by and say Cantrell Ultimate Rafting after 30 years in the business is still kickin'. In spite of the upsurge in recent buyouts and mergers we are still the same family owned ma and pa company we were in 1976. We're proud to say that we are still striving to provide one of the most personal experiences in the Gorge area -- as well as the only family rafting location on the Upper New out of Hinton WV.

Not only do we continue to strive to make each trip a memorable one for each and every one of our important guests, but we also strive to be one of the most affordable whitewater experiences available.

One boat at a time we're continuing to serve you the customer.

Please come and see us this year in either Fayetteville WV. at our full service base camp and pub, or in Hinton for your milder/family whitewater adventures

www.ultimaterafting.com
800-470-7238

Hope to see ya on the river!

The Cantrell Family


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Is Kenny Milam still around there? Now he's a raft guide. Swimming in the box with the best of 'em.


----------



## UltimateRafting (Jan 29, 2010)

Randaddy said:


> Is Kenny Milam still around there? Now he's a raft guide. Swimming in the box with the best of 'em.


 
Howdy! Kenny is still hangin' around Fayetteville - I think he is guidin' with Class VI or Rivermen - we'll tell him you said howdy when we see him this year. See ya on the river!


----------

